# My elong from 7 months ago to now



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

The day I got him


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Mid November


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

And now that I got him eating frozen food... heres him now


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

how much do you think he has grown?? Because he looks to be the same size in the photos... ? Cant tell ...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, he doesn't look much bigger - but damn, that's one nice Elong you got there








Great job caring for him, man


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice looking elong.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Beautifull fish!I liked the reticulated pattern and the humeral spot....


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Well when I bought him he was supposed to be 6".. but he was closer to 5 and now hes somewhere in between 5.5 and 6, I never took him out of the tank to measure though.

He fattened up alot and is now getting the elong shape, his colors came in. Thats what I am tryign to show you.

Thanks alot for your input guys. Im in the midst of looking for a new appt now so I can fit this 75g.... Small ass studios in Albany.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

he,s great, ithink they look like right badasses


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

dont get me wrong.. he's a badass looking elong!!







I was just curious to their growing patterns.. never had an elong! He looks mean though!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice Elong!


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks he is def a mean one.

The same growth pattern goes for most piranhas from what I understand... For the serra species Females will grow to 6" faster then males but after 6" they grow about the same rate.

My purple spilo grew from hardly 5 to 6" in just 6 months. A clear inch and a half inch in thickness she will be next







..

As for the elong he is a male from what I understand and will be growing roughly a inch per year..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a sweet looking elong


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

beautiful fish


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Esoteric said:


> Thanks he is def a mean one.
> 
> The same growth pattern goes for most piranhas from what I understand... For the serra species Females will grow to 6" faster then males but after 6" they grow about the same rate.
> 
> ...


i dont believe there is any proof in that theory..where did you hear that?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Mean looking Elong
 






Those red eyes


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Esoteric said:


> As for the elong he is a male from what I understand and will be growing roughly a inch per year..


What leads you to believe that your Elongatus is a male?

The reason I ask is because I didn't think the sexing of P's was possible (excluding the Pygopristis Denticulata which is sexually dimorphic based on its lobed [male] or non-lobed [female] anal fin), unless the fish was dissected in order to view its sexual organs. Please correct me if I'm wrong here.

Let me take a quick second to compliment your Elongatus while I'm posting, he's definetely a beaut!!







With a fish looking that good, it's likely you don't even miss your Irritan anymore...









BTW - Looking forward to seeing your Purple Spilo!


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I read this at OPEFE. And im sure Frank would love to clear this up, but just incase he does not stop by feel free to read up at the spilo section.

"Females mature at the age of 4 years old, while males at the age 6 years old, being the lenght growth speed inverse and kept larger for females from this age on. The growth equation for the population was Ls = 226,5 (1 - e -0,236 (t + 0,917)). The marginal growth (Gi), indicated that females form ages annuli between Winter and Spring season, while males do in the Summer. For females, the annuli formation was attributed to the development of the gonads, while for males it was attributed to the lack of feeding during the post-reproduction period, possibly due to parental care.

I do beleive there is another way also to tell if they are female or not but just for spilos im sorry my mistake I know P's are sexually diphormic I just thought this was for more of the serra species.

Thanks for pointing that out guys

Keep in mind Spilos are breeded in home aquariums... all though im not sure about red rubies or puprle spilos.

Im looking forward to showing off the spilo







dont worry.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice feesh


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice Looking elong

Althought he dosent look any different in the pics

On the bright side your getting ALOT better at snapping pics


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> Nice Looking elong
> 
> Althought he dosent look any different in the pics
> 
> ...










beautiful fish


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

no offense but if you can't tell the difference in his shape and his colors you may be in the wrong hobby.. all pics taken with same camera.


----------

